# 5" copper



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen 5" copper tube? This is some I encountered on a laboratory vacuum system. Vac pump is on the right in third pic.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

5" tube and wrot fittings are available.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

We did a job with 4" copper but grooved it. Ran 3 parallel water lines and 1200 feet each and then had to cover them up with insulation.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ran into some 3 1/2 in copper the only fitting available was a reducer from 4 in and a reducer to 3 in.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

5 in steel is common though.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> 5 in steel is common though.



Yes, I have run a fair amount of 5" steel and a little bit of 5" pvc. This was the first time I had seen 5" copper.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

As far as I can tell they've stopped making 5" PVC sch 40. They do still make 5" PVC electrical conduit.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty cool. 5" copper.

I have run into 5" cast iron. It was a combination waste/vent stack in a highrise condo building. I was surprised when I needed a 5" C.I. fitting and my supply house was like, 'Oh yeah, we have 5" cast iron.'


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I ran a few hundred feet of 5" DWV copper years ago. It was a pain waiting on fittings to be shipped. A food court on the 2nd floor of a mall and the owners wanted zero leaks.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Because it's so rarely used, I would guess it costs more than 6" copper.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep just like the jump in price between 2 and21/2


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I worked on a 5" copper riser in a 16 story penthouse condo with a 2" tee branch because of the pipe settling it caused the 2" branch too crack apart,
on a sunday on wilshire blvd in LA guy had just paid 3 million for two story penthouse unit, so it was still empty,
we had to go though marple wall in the back corner behind the toilet


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Never seen 5" copper or PVC, 5" cast once.

That'$ a re-pipe I'd lowball... if it wa$ ever needed.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We have some 5" sch 80 pvc on some of our pumps


----------

